# I have Fry



## Trickze (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am finally a grandma to about 10 or more baby guppies, I am so excited. Any input as to the best way to take care of them would be greatly appreciated. Will send pictures when they get bigger.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats!
1.DONT leave them with the parents
2.use a sponge filter or box filter in there tank.
3.crush up flake food in your hand ntill its a powder and thats what u feed them.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

very cool. Im thinking of doing a guppy tank, such a colorful and active fish, but a bit pricey to get a nice size schoal of them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, feed them well, and give them a few water changes a week and they will grow in no time.


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

hmmm.... i was kinda thinking about getting a few more guppies and maybe just one female... not sure yet tho


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats, how are they doing?


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats! Post some pics if you can.


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

You need to seperate from any other guppies. The mommy should be good for 2 days. There is a hormone released into them when they give birth, and it should last for 24-48 hours. I have had chronically breeding guppies, as soom as even 3 weeks form the time the females are born(i know, they're insane), never removed, and many have survived.

You can easily use some crushed up flake food, feed a very small amount.

I find that with the guppies, there is no need to do water changes. Keep decent filtration, and keep adding water, no problems. I have had my guppies near a year, have never done 1 water change. They are happy as pigs in slop. Water is crystal clear, and paramaters are fantastic. Just make sure you have adequate filtration for the # you have, and you'll be fine.

As to elawandowski, they are pretty cheap. Grab(usually sold in pairs) 2 males and 2 females. Try and get the same color, or 2 different colors, but then you have to at least breed in seperate tanks. I think mine mixed colors, and basically now my offspring are solely feeder guppies, as they have little to no color, grow huge, etc. Leave them with their color-paired males about 2-3 weeks, remove the 2 females, and leave them in the baby tank for 3-4 weeks. You will have tons of little baby guppies. Can have between 6(the low side of my guppies big broods) and 50 babies per birth. They can also get pregnant for 6 successive broods from one male. Meaning, if you keep those 2 females in another tank seperate from the males, they can have up to 6 more "litters" without any interaction with any males.

Don't know if I am stating the obvious for you, or not, just what I have learned since mine started bursting at the seems.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

By now, all of those fry have had fry of their own.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> Congrats!
> 1.DONT leave them with the parents
> 2.use a sponge filter or box filter in there tank.
> 3.crush up flake food in your hand ntill its a powder and thats what u feed them.


1, unless you keep the parents well fed

2. why? HOB's work just as well if not better in fry tanks, just use a wrap around the inlet.

3. Plastic baggies work the best.


----------

